# buying a car



## animaltyler (May 27, 2010)

Hi, I have just got a new job here in Hurghada and will do better if I have a car to travel to the hotels further away. I am just wondering if anyone knows the best place to go to buy a second hand car here???
After a year of having no car it will be very strange to have one but i know it will be better for work x


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I wouldn't recommend any place for buying a second hand car, simply cause they're gonna try to rip you off, no agency that handles second hand vehicles in here would miss the chance of making more money.

My advice? Try asking your friends and people that you do know if they know someone who's got something for sale, this way it will be out of the "commission" zone and it would be a car used by someone that you could call a "car friendly" person! Cause there are people in here that you wouldn't wanna buy their cars, trust me!

Another thing about second hand cars in here? Check its file on the traffic department, some people sell their cars and then the buyer finds out that they got traffic tickets that's values go up to 12,000 EGP or even higher, you won't (As a buyer) pay for the tickets made before you bought the car, but it takes so long and too much money to prove that the car wasn't yours at that time! So just check on it before you pay a penny.

You'd probably need a TRUSTED mechanic to take a look at it as well, if you can find one anyway, better be safe than sorry......

Good luck, and congrats for the new job 

P.S. If you're looking for a car just to use for work then why don't you try the new "small" cars? They're cheap and they do the job, and they don't come with the headaches from commissions, traffic tickets or mechanics.........Just a suggestion though.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't really know Hurghada, but there must be local magazines or newspapers where private sellers advertise this stuff.

Personally, if I was to buy a car though I would only go for a new car. The price difference is not large and you can guarantee it's history and you have the warranty etc.


----------



## animaltyler (May 27, 2010)

Thank you very much for all our help I will definatly look in to the 'small' cars you mentioned and also see if there are any advert magazines available xxx


----------

